# Member of the Month Dec 2008 - Djinn24



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Djinn24*​ 
The member of the month award for December only ever had one candidate. Djinn24. His contributions and efforts throughout the month of December - both on the boards and taking leadership of The Heretic have rightly earned him the title of *Member of the Month December 08.*

Congratulations Larry & thanks for your awesome dedication to Heresy-Online!

We took a few minutes to learn a little bit about him.



> *Real name:* Larry Killian
> *Heresy Online user name:* djinn24
> *Main Armies:* Space Marines and Eldar
> *Location:* Ft Campbell, KY, USA
> ...



*Member of the Month Winners*
November 2008 - *Squeek*
December 2008 - *Djinn24*


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Djinn, the work you're putting into the Heretic is great. You really deserve MotM! :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations djinn. Well deserved!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Thirded. Congratulations, and good work with The Heretic, long may we sail under you, Cap'n Djinn Sir.

:jauntily saluting in a vaguely nautical way cyclops:


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations, looks like all your work has payed off. Well done. I really liked the "get to know you bit". really nice touch.

Keep up the good work and keep painting.

L.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well deserved. Spot on everytime, even though with the work you have done, it was a given. I can't think of someone this month who's worked harder. Really looking forward to seeing The Heretic take off as well.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

congrats, you more then earned it.


...damn Grunts.. taking all the shiny cool things.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Djinn, well deserved!:good:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Really well deserved Djinn :victory:. 

Now don't let this success get to your head man, there's still work to do on the Herestic :laugh:.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done mate really well deserved  keep it up dude. JD


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

No surprise..., well earned. Congratz!:victory:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

congrats man, well deserved.

happy new year!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Gratz mate and a very happy a prosperous new year to you and the family.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice one DJ, congrats. Well deserved.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Grats Sir. Well Deserved!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go Djinn, congrats.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrates Djinn you are doing a lot of work with the Heteric this award is well deserved.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Congratulations on winning Djinn! Like everyone said you deserve it. Looking firward to seeing the Heretic, PM me if I can help out.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats, Djinn! I knew you were going to win it for this month! I would've been shocked if you didn't win it. Hope you can win Member of the Year as well!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gratz Djinn, very well deserved and hope to see more great stuff from you in the future.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Djinn, couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats Djinn- And hope this is merely the first accolade of many that you receive in this bright and shiny new year...:victory:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Djinn it was well earned. :so_happy:


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats, djinn.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats Larry, didn't see that one comming LOL well deserved!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Djinn, it's been good talking to you in the chat, and seeing your posts around the forums


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone! December has been a long and hard month at times. But will be well worth it in the end for me and everyone else.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations Djinn! Keep up the good work and look foward to The Heretic


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So am I! We are working on it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Grats', man! Excellent work, looking forward to The Heretic!

-Dirge


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeet!. congrats


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Djinn, well earned!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

umpteenthed?

anyway, you are so good, i tried to spoof my name off of you
cheers!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

huge congratulations Djinn :biggrin: Well deserved!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Once again thank you everyone


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well djinn congradulations.


----------

